# جود لايف لحماية وتكبير حجم الشفاه بالكولاجين الطبيعى



## مسوقة26 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيميوجد مندوبات للتوصيل لجميع انحاء المملكهجود لايف لحماية وتكبير حجم الشفاهبالكولاجين الطبيعى كريم حماية الشفاه مع الفيتامينات الغنيه بالكولاجين الطبيعى والمطريه للشفاههى تركيبه فائقة التألق ونفاذه ومائيه لكى تعيد بناء ترابط النسيج فى الشفتين العليا والسفلىتصريح رقم 227 gl FRANCEصناعه فرنسيهويمكنك ايضا استعمال لامع للشفاه معها تحث على توليد اكثر للكولاجين لغاية 350 % وتزيد من حجم الشفاه ومحيطها بمعدل 40 %سوف تصبح شفاهك جذابه خاليه من التجاعيد ومترابطه بدرجه فائقهسعر المنتج60 ريال سعودى شامل الشحناقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة A.n.l شلونكم شخباركم من زماااااااااااااااااااان كان ودي انزل هالموضوع بس ظروفي ما سمحتلي خل اقولكم القصه انا من قبل سنه مادري سنتين اللي اهو شفت موضوع قطاوي تتكلم عن قودلايف عاد انا ماصدقت خبر قلت خل اجربه (مادري ليش احب اجرب ) هذا رابط الموضوع منتديات كويتيات النسائية شفايفي مو كبار ولا صغار حيل يعني نص ونص بس حلجي عنونو عشان جذي ضايعه المسائل المهم رحت وشريته من قطاوي قالت انه مضمون اللي عنده واصلي وترا هم مزيونه وشقره تبيع الاصلي انا مره شريت منها وشريت حقي وحق خواتي انا الحين صارلي سنه وشي استخدمه وصج غير شكل شفايفي والحمدلله ما فشو وشكلهم حلو عطى شفايفي امتلاء حلوووو طبعا كل يووووووووم استخدمه مخليته المرطب مالي بدال لابيلووبالليل احطه وانام يتفخ ويورد الشفايف وينعمهم ولما اقعد استخدم الحمره الاندونيسيه ترا هم تتفخ واشتريها من احمد المغربي لضمان الجوده واسوي تقشير لشفايفي بالفرشاة قبل لا احطه عشان يسرع المفعوووووول وهذي صورتهم :شلون تعرفون الاصلي من التقليد ؟؟؟شوفو الكرتونه من ورا اخر شي مكتوب ميد ان تايلند هذا الاصلي واذا مو مكتوب يعني تقليد لان انا مره شريته من وحده بالمعرض وما سوالي شي استغربت ولما جيكت طلع التقليد شوفو الكرتونه من تحت انا حاطه مربع بس مايبن الخط صغير :ترا مفعوله داااااااائم اذا استعملتيه كل يوم وانا مرات اطوف مو كل مرهاستخدمه وما شاءالله النتيجه حلووووه بنات انا هذي تجربتي قلتها لكم عاد مادري في بنات ينفعهم ولا لأ مادري او شروو التقليد وقالو ما نفعنا هم مادري وسلامتكم __________________ __________________اعشاب الفراعنه - كوين هير - رقة المشاعر - منتجات حراز - منتجات ايفا - جهاز تكبير الصدر - مقص الفتله الكهربائى - هيرباتون لسقوط الشعر - جود لايف لتكبير الشفايف - الدلكه السودانيه - بارتنر لاف للتخسيس - كورسيهات - مفتقه ومغات رقم المندوبه لكل انحاء السعوديه 0567599622


----------

